# DTMS -  0190843433



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen...........

hat bereits jemand bei der DTMS (Deutsche Telefon und Marketing Service AG) vor dem 30.12.2004 eine Beschwerde wg. der Rufnummer 0190  843433 eingereicht und auf Betrug aufmerksam gemacht?

Sollte dies der Fall sein, so könnte die DTMS evtl. wegen Unterlassung und Mithilfe zu einer Straftat angeklagt werden.

Bitte meldet Euch einfach hier.

Ich bin einer Gewinnbenachrichtigung auf den Leim gegangen - wie blöd von mir - aber es gibt sicher noch weitere.

Gruß
Gino


----------



## sascha (30 Dezember 2004)

:gruebel:  Unterlassung von was? Anklage? Mithilfe zu einer Straftat? Kann es sein, dass Du da ein bisschen was durcheinanderbringst???


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2004)

...meint wahrscheinlich den Gebrauch des § 13a TKG.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

*ist schon richtig*

Sascha,

das geschriebene ist schon richtig. Es geht hier darum, auch andere, also nicht nur den Anbieter der Leistung haftbar zu machen. Ist einem Diensteanbieter eine Strafttat (z.B. Betrug) eines Vertragspartners bekannt und er unternimmt nichts um dieses zu stoppen, obwohl es in seiner Macht läge (Stilllegung der Rufnummer, Anzeige des Vertragspartners) und billigt er dies zudem, da er so einen eigen Profit erlangt, so kann er strafrechtlich verfolgt werden.

In diesem Fall frage ich geziehlt nach Leuten, die bereits gegen die besagte Rufnummer bei DTMS beschwerde eingelegt haben und auf die betrügerischen Absichten der dahinter befindlichen Firma hingewiesen haben. Reagiert DTMS nicht, so macht sie sich mit strafbar (siehe BGB), da sie das Treiben dieser Firma duldet, obwohl sie Maßnahmen ergreifen könnte oder gar billigt, da sie von der Straftat des Betrugs weis und in Hinblick auf eigene Gewinne nichts unternimmt. Hier also sowohl Unterlassung und im zweiten Fall sogar Mithilfe!

Es ist rechtlich also durchaus richtig das ich meine Frage stelle.

Reducal: §13a TKG ist hiermit nicht gemeint. Dieses besagt lediglich eine Auskunftspflicht (so ich das TKG kenne).

Es wird immer wieder gesagt, das nur der Endbenutzer, also derjenige der die Nummer letztendlich nach mehreren Vermietungen betreibt, haftbar ist. Dies ist nach BGB falsch! Es ist auch derjenige Haftbar, der von den Straftaten anderer weis oder sie obendrein auch noch fördert. Somit ist nicht ausgeschlossen, das auch die Vergabestelle von 0190-Nummern letztendlich strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann.

Selbst wenn Ihr der letzten Instanz der Vergabe von 0190 Nummern nachweisen könnt, das eine Verfolgung einer angezeigten Straftat nicht stattgefunden hat und davon weitere Straftaten einhergehen, ist diese Instanz strafrechtlich verantwortlich, wenn sie nichs gegen die Unterlassung der Straftat getan hat.

Mfg Gino


----------



## sascha (30 Dezember 2004)

Dass es gewisse Unterschiede zwischen Zivilrecht (=BGB) und Strafrecht (=StGB) gibt, und Du hier fröhlich alles durcheinanderwirfst, ist Dir aber schon klar, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

ja, Sascha,

ich nehme das BGB zurück und beziehe mich nur noch auf das Strafgesetzbuch. Dann ist es aber inhaltlich richtig. 

MfG Gino


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2004)

*Re: ist schon richtig*



			
				0190-rechtler schrieb:
			
		

> ....beziehe mich nur noch auf das Strafgesetzbuch. Dann ist es aber inhaltlich richtig.


Nein, so einfach ist das nicht! 


			
				0190-rechtler schrieb:
			
		

> ...obwohl es in seiner Macht läge (Stilllegung der Rufnummer, Anzeige des Vertragspartners) und billigt er dies zudem, da er so einen eigen Profit erlangt, so kann er strafrechtlich verfolgt werden.


"Kann" ist gut gesagt aber noch lange nicht getan - hier würde die Begünstigung evtl. eine Rolle spielen aber dazu braucht es (wie auch bei der Anstiftung) das Wissen um die Tat - weise das mal einem Telco oder Reseller nach!? Bleiben würde evtl. die "Geldwäsche", doch auch hier muss jemand wissentlich die Grundstaftat unterstützen und Ermittlungen gegen ein Unternehmen oder gar einen Großkonzern sind da sicher recht schwierig - es gilt den Entscheidungträger persönlich zu überführen.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Dezember 2004)

0190-rechtler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin einer Gewinnbenachrichtigung auf den Leim gegangen - wie blöd von mir - aber es gibt sicher noch weitere.



Eine Gewinnbenachtrichtigung ist ja nun noch kein Betrug, also langsam mit den jungen Pferden.

Was ist denn beim Letztbetreiber deiner Meinung nach betrügerisch, Gino?


----------

